# Water Hyacinth



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So, recognizing the benefits of floating plants, I bough water hyacinth today. I love the roots, and it seemed like my sorority girls would to (they're dense and black and awesome). It was a total impulse buy. Thing is, after getting home and doing a little research, it sounds like it doesn't do very well indoors most of the time... I have a couple of questions-

- Is there a way to help it thrive? 
- Does anyone successfully keep it? 
- Would I be best off bringing it back?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I grown it outside but never tried under light, and it gets large and thick


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Its a full sun plant, it also absorbs alot of nutrients from the water. I've heard rumors that it ABSORBS oxygen but Im not really sure. The biggest issue I see you having besides light is that it can grow 3 feet tall. 
If you can get past the height and the light it's totally worth it. The flowers are awesome!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've always heard that water hyacinth is a great plant for Bettas because of the roots ,its hardiness and how fast it grows. I've never tried it because its illegal to buy and sell it here. I think you can be successful with it as long as you provide it with lots of light and maybe you can add some fertilizers in there too


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I've had it, indoors and out. It does get taller indoors, but I've never had it get anywhere near three feet!! I'd actually really like a three foot tall variety, that has to be very cool. Mine was 5 to 12 inches (minus the flower spike) outdoors and 12 to 16 inches indoors. It will really stretch for light. The shortest ones were in full sun for up to 12 hours a day and were a very dark, emerald green. The tallest ones were on a screen porch and got indirect light only and were a light spring/sea green with dark emerald stripes on the leaves. It is a truly lovely plant.

It does like a lot of light, but sticking it under a regular plant light is fine. If you can grow a houseplant, you can grow water hyacinth.
It is a great water filter, and as someone else said, the flowers are amazing, and it blooms pretty freely. The flowers grow on a stalk, like a tulip or lilly will, and the lowest flower will be at the top of the highest leaf, and the stalk will extend up 3 to 6 inches of flowers from there.

I would keep it.
Just be warned, everything eats them. I lost my indoor ones to a growing puppy who I guess felt he needed some vegetables. If an animal can reach, it's going to want a taste. They are totally non-toxic, it's just disappointing to lose one, lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats on buying a fantastic plant! 
they are actually THE more efficient absorbers of nitrates in the aquarium! 

The flowers are really pretty too... I'm not sure whether they bloom indoors though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So it's not going to die on me? 

The one good thing about having disgustingly cold winters is that we don't have to worry about any invasive tropical species like this one lol.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> So it's not going to die on me?


We did say that. Just give it a try.

Rick


----------

